#  >  > Travellers Tales in Thailand and Asia >  >  > Cambodia Forum >  >  > Cambodia Questions >  >  Bus to Phnom Penh / Cambodia - straightforward or hassle?

## colourful-era

anyone bussed it to PP - need to do a visa run but want to spend a few days there.
  Thinking of flying 1 way to save aggro. - I'll sort the  Cambodian visa out beforehand in Bkok.

  Can you get a bus straight through with just a short passport check or do you have to go with a seperate Cambodian company on the other side?

  Are there any guest houses worth staying in in the 2 border towns or is it all a bit sketchy round there?

Been told a rough price of 3000B to fly (one way) but is this realistic?

----------


## dirtydog

soon airasia will be flying there, i think next month, that will be cheap,bus though you have to change at the border and it is supposed to be a horrendous journey.

----------


## colourful-era

is there a local and farang price for air tickets?

horrendous bus journeys are not my thing as I'm through with all that shit but unfortunately am relatively poor so could only afford to fly one way. (unless of course you can get a deal on a return ticket?)

Sounds grim - guess I could go to Laos instead but have a desire to check out Phnom penh as I may do a spot of teaching there in the future once it's realised that I'm just a degreeless , useless bum boy.

 Anyone worked in Phnom Penh?

----------


## dirtydog

airasia charge the one price, late last year I got a return to penang for less than 2k, thai air charges 7 or 8k, it's a good bargain.

----------


## colourful-era

what , 7 or 8k to Penang or to Phnom Penh?

----------


## dirtydog

to penang.

----------


## colourful-era

well , hmm... I see  7 or 8k to Penang .

 So is there much point me flying to Penang in order to get to Phnom Penh - is there a direct bus linking the two places?

----------


## colourful-era

what is penang - is that the name of the airport in PP or something?

----------


## dirtydog

ahhh I was trying to give an example of how cheap air asia was, penang is in malaysia.

----------


## colourful-era

I think you will find that Penang is in fact in Cambodia.

 I guess you missed out on the Geography classes.

----------


## NickA

Are you a comedian?

You should be, you make me laugh

----------


## colourful-era

Yes , I am all the 5's

----------


## poolcleaner

> I think you will find that Penang is in fact in Cambodia.
> 
>  I guess you missed out on the Geography classes.


I like this guy!

A teacher of mine, an Aussie naturally enough, stayed at Poipet for a night.
He had a right good time.
Rooms are cheap and so are the neccessary things to bring back to them to make your stay worthwhile!

I've only ever done one visa run in 3 1/2 years.
I've missed all the fun!  :Sad:

----------


## klongmaster

> A teacher of mine (


so what are ya poolie...fokin slow learner or what~

----------


## poolcleaner

> Originally Posted by poolcleaner
> 
> A teacher of mine (
> 
> 
> so what are ya poolie...fokin slow learner or what~


I'm an Aussie Klong, waddya rekin?

Actually I keep teachers as pets.  They're very cheap and apart from sleeping in their vomit and the inevitable empty bottles and ciggy butts they're rather clean!

----------


## colourful-era

are the women nice looking in Poipet?

  How do Cambodian girls compare to Thais?

----------


## poolcleaner

Apaprently a lot of them are vietnamese.

There's good and bad in all of them.

I think I could have an enjoyable week there.

----------


## colourful-era

well I was planning on spending 2 or 3 days in Phenom Penh (different spelling each time) and trying to avoid the border towns really.

  I've been trying to find a few pictures of a good looking Cambodian girl but only managing to come up with  sites which aren't really to clever to look at at work (shame)

  Can anyone post a non pornographic picture of a cute Cambodian girl or give me a non dodgy link?

 Nicka - do you have any like the Romanian girl as she was hot!

thanks

----------


## NickA

Strange - if you google "Thai girl" you get loads of sexy girls and pronographic images, if you google "Cambodian girl" you get loads of 6 year old street kids.



Does this young lady float your boat?

----------


## NickA

Or would you pick Number 2?

----------


## NickA



----------


## NickA



----------


## NickA



----------


## NickA



----------


## NickA

PM me if you like number 1, cos I can get you her phone number.

----------


## colourful-era

No.1 doesn't seem to donwnload.

 No.2 looks nice , well the rest do as well but are you sure 3.4 and 5 are Cambodian - they look quite pale skinned ?

 thanks, for the pics...

----------


## dirtydog

NickA, these pics will have to be moved elsewhere at a later date when someone gets round to it, probably the members area, so dont whinge when they get moved  :Smile:

----------


## NickA

CE, I'm not sure that they're Cambodian either, but the website claims they are.

http://www.khmernorthwest.com

Maybe there aren't enough pretty Cambodian ladies.

Anyway No.1 was a trap, it was a ladyboy, although pretty difficult to spot I think.

DD, I had a whole wonderfully researched thread about french kissing deleted from the otter place last night so I'm not too bothered about a bit of moving as long as you don;t delete Ken's arse and Harry's penis.

----------


## dirtydog

ah yes i forgot about about harrys penis pics, it must be so sad being a ginger haired freak with a tiny penis, well hopefully if someone has time this week they can move the pics  :Smile:

----------


## KoolJohn74

was no.1 a ladyboy?

jeezus,she was gorgeous,i mean he.....wait....oh crumbs :?

----------

